# Debian Update 8>9, PHP-Version umstellen.



## Simon (28. März 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe jessie per dist-upgrade auf stretch aktualisiert.

Nach dem Update habe ich ispconfig-update ausgeführt.
Die Websites laufen jedoch noch mit PHP 5.6.

Nun habe ich unter "_System > Serverkonfiguration > Web -> PHP Einstellungen_" folgendes eingetragen: (Kopiert von einem ispConfig Stretch Host)

```
/etc/php/7.0/apache2/php.ini
/etc/php/7.0/cgi/php.ini
php7.0-fpm
/etc/php/7.0/fpm/php.ini
/etc/php/7.0/fpm/pool.d
9010
/var/lib/php7.0-fpm
[website_path]/web:[website_path]/private:[website_path]/tmp:/var/www/[website_domain]/web:/srv/www/[website_domain]/web:/usr/share/php5:/usr/share/php:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin:/etc/phpmyadmin:/var/lib/phpmyadmin:/dev/random:/dev/urandom
```
Beim einfügen sehe ich gerade das hier noch php5 im Abschnitt [website_domain] steht, ist das der Grund,
oder sind noch weitere Schritte (in den Websites selbst) erforderlich ?

Vielen Dank für Info.


----------



## Till (28. März 2018)

Du wirst zusätzlich noch einen resync mit Einstellungen > resync auf die websites durchführen müssen.


----------



## Simon (29. März 2018)

Danke für Antwort, leider hilft das auch nicht.
Nach wie vor werden die Websites mit php 5.6 betrieben.


----------



## Simon (29. März 2018)

Hui, anscheinend fehlten komischerweise nach dem Update noch Pakete von PHP, nach:

```
apt-get -y install apache2 apache2-doc apache2-utils libapache2-mod-php php7.0 php7.0-common php7.0-gd php7.0-mysql php7.0-imap phpmyadmin php7.0-cli php7.0-cgi libapache2-mod-fcgid apache2-suexec-pristine php-pear php7.0-mcrypt mcrypt  imagemagick libruby libapache2-mod-python php7.0-curl php7.0-intl php7.0-pspell php7.0-recode php7.0-sqlite3 php7.0-tidy php7.0-xmlrpc php7.0-xsl memcached php-memcache php-imagick php-gettext php7.0-zip php7.0-mbstring memcached libapache2-mod-passenger php7.0-soap
```
 passt nun die PHP Version der Seiten.

Die Shellbenutzer bekommen aber jedoch auch noch:


> php -v
> PHP 5.6.7-1 (cli) (built: Mar 24 2015 12:30:15)
> Copyright (c) 1997-2015 The PHP Group
> Zend Engine v2.6.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2015 Zend Technologies
> with Zend OPcache v7.0.4-dev, Copyright (c) 1999-2015, by Zend Technologies


Wie kann hier auf die neue Version gelinkt werden ?


----------



## Till (29. März 2018)

versuch es mal mit dem update-alternatives Befehl.


----------



## Simon (29. März 2018)

Danke Till für Hilfe.

Was habe ich versucht ?
-> /etc/jailkit/jk_init.ini

```
[php]
comment = the php interpreter and libraries
executables = /usr/bin/php
directories = /usr/lib/php, /usr/share/php, /usr/share/php, /etc/php, /usr/share/zoneinfo
includesections = env

[env]
comment = environment variables
executables = /usr/bin/env
```


```
update-alternatives --config php
  Auswahl      Pfad             Priorität Status
------------------------------------------------------------
* 0            /usr/bin/php7.0   70        automatischer Modus
  1            /usr/bin/php5     50        manueller Modus
  2            /usr/bin/php7.0   70        manueller Modus

Drücken Sie die Eingabetaste, um die aktuelle Wahl[*] beizubehalten,
oder geben Sie die Auswahlnummer ein: 0
```


```
jk_init -j /var/www/clients/client2/web13 php
```
 php -v (als jailkit-user)

```
PHP 5.6.12-0+deb8u1 (cli) (built: Aug 16 2015 12:16:02)
Copyright (c) 1997-2015 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.6.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2015 Zend Technologies
    with Zend OPcache v7.0.6-dev, Copyright (c) 1999-2015, by Zend Technologies
```
php -v (als root)

```
PHP 7.0.27-0+deb9u1 (cli) (built: Jan  5 2018 13:51:52) ( NTS )
Copyright (c) 1997-2017 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v3.0.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2017 Zend Technologies
    with Zend OPcache v7.0.27-0+deb9u1, Copyright (c) 1999-2017, by Zend Technologies
```


----------



## Simon (29. März 2018)




----------



## Till (29. März 2018)

Achso, Du meinst jailkit und nicht die globale  PHP Version. Versuch es mal  mit jk_update.


----------



## Simon (29. März 2018)

```
jk_update -j /var/www/clients/client2/web14
removing deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ImageMagick-6.8.9
ERROR: failed to remove deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ImageMagick-6.8.9
removing deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/vim/vim74
ERROR: failed to remove deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/vim/vim74
removing deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/php/tools
ERROR: failed to remove deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/php/tools
removing deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/php/SOAP
ERROR: failed to remove deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/php/SOAP
removing deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/php/tests
ERROR: failed to remove deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/php/tests
removing deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/php/HTTP
ERROR: failed to remove deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/php/HTTP
removing deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/doc/php-pear/PEAR/PEAR
ERROR: failed to remove deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/doc/php-pear/PEAR/PEAR
removing deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/doc/php-pear/PEAR/XML_Util
ERROR: failed to remove deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/doc/php-pear/PEAR/XML_Util
removing deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/doc/php-pear/PEAR/Structures_Graph
ERROR: failed to remove deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/doc/php-pear/PEAR/Structures_Graph
removing deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/doc/php-pear/PEAR/Archive_Tar
ERROR: failed to remove deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/doc/php-pear/PEAR/Archive_Tar
removing deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/doc/php5-common/PEAR/PEAR
ERROR: failed to remove deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/doc/php5-common/PEAR/PEAR
removing deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/doc/php5-common/PEAR/XML_Util
ERROR: failed to remove deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/doc/php5-common/PEAR/XML_Util
removing deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/doc/php5-common/PEAR/Structures_Graph
ERROR: failed to remove deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/doc/php5-common/PEAR/Structures_Graph
removing deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/doc/php5-common/PEAR/Archive_Tar
ERROR: failed to remove deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/doc/php5-common/PEAR/Archive_Tar
removing deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/libtool/config
ERROR: failed to remove deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/libtool/config
removing deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/perl/5.20.2
ERROR: failed to remove deprecated file /var/www/clients/client2/web14/usr/share/perl/5.20.2
ERROR:  while scannign dir /var/www/clients/client2/web14/opt/: No such file or directory
```


----------



## Till (29. März 2018)

Liegt vermutlich am dist upgrade, ggf. sind die Dateien weg. Muss also kein fehler sein. Die Frage ist halt ob das php jetzt im jail korrekt ist.


----------



## Simon (29. März 2018)

Ich habe nochmals das Debian 9 perfect Server Howto, Abschnitt Jailkit durchgesehen, auch hier installierte der Host Packete nach, (etwas seltsam aber nun gut), habe die Schritte des Howtos nochmals ausgeführt, und dann:

1. Bestehende SSH-Users per ispConfig-WebIF gelöscht
2. Jailkit Ordner aus den Webs gelöscht
3. SSH-Users per ispConfig-WebIF neu erstellen lassen

Nun stimmt auch die php (cli).


----------

